# GRP gelcoat spider cracks



## althearcher (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi, I have found a couple of small spider geloat cracks on the side of the van. Now is this a DIY job, I'm quite competent with repairing kit etc. Any suggestions how to or would I be better calling in a speicalist for this?


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Best sealant for sure is:

http://www.captaintolley.com/ or this link http://www.marinescene.co.uk/product/2220/captain-tolleys-creeping-crack-cure

Used on all GRP products

Does exactly what is says.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have had similar ''spider web'' cracks appear in the rear GRP just under the light cluster.I recommend that you get them repaired asap as they only get worse over time.

I have just had mine repaired at a body shop as I tried the creeping crack cure described above but the damage had gone too far,if I had used the captain tolley stuff earlier before it got too bad then it may have caught it in time.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Gel coat filler. E bay.

i have a tube but not got round to using it yet.

The cracks on my cheyenne started to apear after the warrenty ran out.
No help from dealer or autotrail.

They apear at random and usualy when the van is stood for sometime
DAve p


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi
Agree with the "gelcoat" filler but you must run a small drill at the end of each hairline or they will just carry on cracking.

Good luck

Glenn Harris workshop Manager


----------

